
Steve Jobs tells investors to "hang in there" in leaked email - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/350280/steve-jobs-tells-investors-to-hang-in-there-in-leaked-email
======
far33d
This is very un-Steve.

But either way - Only in SV would employees complain about 100% YOY growth.
Come on people!

